# Do you save money buying a timeshare???



## DonDee (Mar 19, 2009)

I just got back from Vegas and went thru their whole sales pitch and am wondering if it is all worth it??? I was hoping to hear from some owners whether they think it saves money buying a time share. Here is how I see it:

1. I go on a week vacation every year with my family to a different location.

2. Lets say I spend $15,000 for the timeshare. Lets say I use it for the next 30 years ( I am 46 ) that is $500 a year plus interest.

3. Lets say maintenance fees/taxes/whatever else they tack on are $1,000 a year.

So far I am spending $1,500 a year for a resort room when I spend about that much for a nice hotel room wherever I go for a week. Am I missing something??? When I went thru the presentation, the used car sales man made it sound like I would be saving so much money but I can't find it. Can someone explain it to me???

Thanks,

Don

P.S. I really would like to buy one if I can justify how I am saving money.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to TUG!  

Do you save money buying retail? - NO!

But you can buy the same TS for less than 50% (probably much less than 50%) on the resale market and that can be a very good deal.

Look at these ebay auctions for LV Timeshares.

If you want to go to a different location every year, I wouldn't buy in LV which doesn't have the strongest trading power due to more supply than demand.



> So far I am spending $1,500 a year for a resort room when I spend about that much for a nice hotel room wherever I go for a week.


But you can't compare a TS to a nice hotel room - a nice TS has much more space, a complete kitchen, often a washer and dryer, living room, etc.

Here's a good place to start doing your research - TUG TS Advice

Hilton has a great product, but there are many other options - you owe it to yourself to consider all your options.


----------



## DonDee (Mar 19, 2009)

*Saving Money???*

I am not trying to compare nice hotel rooms and time shares, I am trying to justify whether it is saving money like the salesperson said it does. So I ask again, does it save money???

BTW I was not talking about buying retail because the 7000 point room was going for over $30K and I found it for $15K online. And also you CAN campare a nice hotel room with a timeshare. They both have good points and bad points to compare.

Don


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2009)

> So I ask again, does it save money???


Did you look at the ebay link I posted?  $15k is still top dollar - you can find nice timeshares for a lot less.  I would not base any decision on what the salesperson said.  Look at the prices, do the math, and see if it works for you.  

What I was trying to say is that hotel rooms and timeshares are very different.  Some people would rather have a nice hotel room, and some people would rather have all the space and amenities of a timeshare for the same or less money.  I'd suggest that you look at the links I posted above and maybe rent a timeshare and try it out.

Good luck!


----------



## hotlds (Mar 20, 2009)

*Do you save money???*

This is a great question that everyone asks me when I tell them I own a timeshare.  

The simple answer is- No, but still worth it.

Don't buy a timeshare if you want to save $$$.  Buy a timeshare if you enjoy staying at 4 star resorts that have *all* the amenities of home.  Most hotels don't give laundry facilities, full kitchens and bedrooms for napping or privacy.  We purchased resale in Vegas and feel we get more than our monies worth every time we go to Hawaii, Vegas or Florida.  Hilton may be limited on locations, but they have great customer service in all the locations they have.  

Purchasing a timeshare forced us to take family time every year and relax.  We didn't make vacationing a priority until we bought our timeshare.  We love the flexibility of HGVC and still look forward to planning trips each year.  Good luck if you do decide to buy.

p.s. Thanks Seth Nock for recommending HGVC.


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 20, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> If you want to go to a different location every year, I wouldn't buy in LV which doesn't have the strongest trading power due to more supply than demand.


I don't agree with this, especially within the HGVC system (this is the HGVC forum, right... isn't that what we're discussing here?) What's great about HGVC is it is point based, so it does not matter where you own... you can book any HGVC resort location with your points.  Your points are worth the same as anyone else's, there is no "trading power" to be concerned with.

The only difference comes if you want a _particular_ resort, in the same _particular high demand time_ each year.  You can book your "home" resort three months earlier than the rest of the HGVC membership.

I own in Las Vegas because the M&F are cheaper.  I almost never go there!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Jonathan - the OP did not ask specifically about Hilton, although he did post on the Hilton forum.  I always recommend that newbies look at all their options before settling on one system.  Hilton has a great product, but there are lower cost options and he was asking about cost.  When trading with II or RCI - LV doesn't have the highest trading power.


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 20, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Jonathan - the OP did not ask specifically about Hilton, although he did post on the Hilton forum.  I always recommend that newbies look at all their options before settling on one system.  Hilton has a great product, but there are lower cost options and he was asking about cost.  When trading with II or RCI - LV doesn't have the highest trading power.


Yeah I figured that's what you meant... but your post wasn't clear (as this is the HGVC forum and what the OP posted about--some might be confused).  Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 20, 2009)

*Here's how the HGVC folks calculate the savings*



DonDee said:


> When I went thru the presentation, the used car sales man made it sound like I would be saving so much money but I can't find it. Can someone explain it to me???



The HGVC sales folks don't add the maintenance fee in their calculation.  

I still have the paperwork that the sales guy used during my 2000 sales presentation. They have a page titled "Projected Lodging Costs" based on room rate per night. This page shows how much you would spend after 10, 20, 30 and 40 vacations.  For example, the per night rate of $150 for 7 nights after 40 vacations was listed as $126,840 (includes inflation rate:5% per annum, room tax 8%). This is the figure that the salesman would point to compare their purchase price. There was no mention of maintenance fees.

It looks like they still use this method - see their value calculator http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/timeshare-vacation-savings.php which I found at the HGVC website under "Learn about ownership"


----------



## DonDee (Mar 20, 2009)

*Hilton Grand Vacation Club*

Thanks for all the reply's, even though I did not mention HGVC that is where I went for my presentation and where I based my calculations. For every good point mentioned here towards buying a timeshare I think of so many bad points and I want to make sure that I am making the right decision. The main point at the presentation was that buying a timeshare saves money but I disagree. I do agree that the facilities are better at the hilton and I see the advantages of owning a timeshare but I also see the disadvantages like the yearly maintenance fees and being stuck with a particular location ( I know trading is allowed with RCI, but even that has it's limitations ). When I go on vacation, the only time I am at the resort is at night when we go to sleep, so facilities are not a big factor in my decision.

Don


----------



## pacman (Mar 20, 2009)

hotlds said:


> This is a great question that everyone asks me when I tell them I own a timeshare.
> 
> The simple answer is- No, but still worth it.
> 
> Don't buy a timeshare if you want to save money.



I have to disagree somewhat. For me, owning a ts definitely saves me money vs. staying in a hotel. Here is my analysis for our very favorite vacation - Hawaii:
 Hotel room in Waikiki for a very average hotel $150/night

ts cost at the Hilton Hawaiian Village studio, which in my opinion is comparable to a hotel room (the studio is still better) is about $80/night. 
My cost of $80/night includes a "return", or interest if you prefer of 5% annually, plus maintenance fees.

My wife & I would never be able to stay at a place of the quality of the Hilton if we did not own a timeshare. We get to stay at way nicer places for way less cost. How is this not saving money??

pacman


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 20, 2009)

*Do you save money?*

You can if you choose. For HGVC members, it depends on how you use your points. The smaller the accommodations the more you can stretch your points for more stays. But some members choose to take advantage of the larger accomodations so they're getting more space for their dollars (two bedroom vs a hotel room). Every family situation is different.

For example with 7,000 HGVC points you can do the following (excluding the resort under the new point structure: W57, Grand Waikikian and Kingsland):

During Platinum Season stay
- 22 nights in a studio
- 10 nights in a one bedroom
- 7 nights in a two bedroom
- 3 nights in a three bedroom

During Gold Season stay
- 30 nights in a studio
- 14 nights in a one bedroom
- 9 nights in a two bedroom
- 8 nights in a three bedroom


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 20, 2009)

DonDee said:


> Thanks for all the reply's, even though I did not mention HGVC that is where I went for my presentation and where I based my calculations. For every good point mentioned here towards buying a timeshare I think of so many bad points and I want to make sure that I am making the right decision. The main point at the presentation was that buying a timeshare saves money but I disagree. I do agree that the facilities are better at the hilton and I see the advantages of owning a timeshare but I also see the disadvantages like the yearly maintenance fees and being stuck with a particular location ( I know trading is allowed with RCI, but even that has it's limitations ). When I go on vacation, the only time I am at the resort is at night when we go to sleep, so facilities are not a big factor in my decision.
> 
> Don



Timesharing isn't for everyone.

If you're really not interested in vacationing in Orlando, Vegas, Oahu and/or the Big Island perhaps HGVC isn't for you.

When you get a chance read TUG's Timeshare 101 - http://www.tug2.net/advice/TimeShare-101.htm

If you decide to buy a timeshare, don't put all of your future vacation dollars into timesharing. This will give you the flexibility in the future to choose the best way to visit your desired destinations. There might not be a timeshare at the location that you want to visit or if there is a timeshare it may be very hard to get an exchange. You may also want to visit a destination in an entirely different way via a cruise, hotel/resort stay, special discounted travel package, tour company, etc....

Good luck


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 20, 2009)

In today's economy, you can practically steal a timeshare. People are desperately selling as they lose their jobs and homes. Trust me - I'm not happy we can buy them cheap for that reason.

If you like to vacation in apartment like settings - having breakfast (and other meals) in your room - you will save money if you are smart about your purchase. If you're a last minute person who wants to go somewhere for a few days at a drop of the hat - it's not for you. 

Many of us visit TUG on a regular basis and really know what were doing here.
Good luck! No matter what, try renting one at any point - here on tug or redweek.com


----------



## jestme (Mar 20, 2009)

pacman said:


> I have to disagree somewhat. For me, owning a ts definitely saves me money vs. staying in a hotel. Here is my analysis for our very favorite vacation - Hawaii:
> Hotel room in Waikiki for a very average hotel $150/night
> ts cost at the Hilton Hawaiian Village studio, which in my opinion is comparable to a hotel room (the studio is still better) is about $80/night.
> My cost of $80/night includes a "return", or interest if you prefer of 5% annually, plus maintenance fees.
> ...


After owning for about 3 years, (and I bought from the developer), I have saved money, and am now ahead. We had to use a bunch of "Open Season" to do it, but it has certainly paid off. Like pacman, to calculate it, I used comparable room rates for hotels in the same location, (which BTW in the case of HHV is way more than $150 / night). I only own 1 week, and so far, with my owned weeks, original "bonus" points and open season, we have used 94 nights, with 69 of them in Hawaii. Even if we stay in a 2BR suite, I only use a standard hotel room rate for the cost analysis. 
The only thing I don't use in my calculations anymore, is "opportunity cost". I stopped doing that when I would have lost 25-30% in the stock market on my original capital over the past year, and it was skewing the numbers even more favorably towards T/S.


----------



## thomtaylor (Mar 20, 2009)

*In better economic times...*

... Timeshares can make more "saving money" sense.  In times like this, however, you are generally better off renting.  For instance, I inherited a timeshare that I absolutely love.  But it requires almost $600 a year in maintenance fees, and can always go up in cost -- and it binds me to a particular place each year unless I exchange it (which carries further costs).

With Interval International, you can find a getaway week at that same location for almost half that maintenance cost -- there's just no demand during a recession.  So in a sense I'd be better off not having the burden (and added cost, effectively) of ownership right now.  But in good times, those rental deals would be harder to find.

So I don't think you are missing anything in the sales pitch -- those salesmen just sounded more believable in the flush 1990s when retirees with money to spend thought the purchase prices would hold some intrinsic value in the marketplace.  That was never the case, as TUG explains in their very helpful introductory Timeshare 101 posts.  And it's why you can pick up many fine timeshares right now for $1 (just like you can buy a home in Detroit or parts of Florida for a few hundred dollars these days).  

Keep in mind that such ownership then gives you the opportunity to join Interval or RCI where you can get further "rental" deals.  There's a certain pride of ownership and sense of community that develops with timeshares as well.  There's a time and place in one's life for owning a timeshare, much like owning a house -- and other times when renting simply makes the most economic sense.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 20, 2009)

15k is still top end for a 7k package.  You can get almost any HGVC 7k points package for 11,500 right now.  You can call judy kozlowski with remax, I have seen them for this price on her website.  Call her if you like 1800 541-5666 ex. 622.

As for saving money, I really think that you will, as long as you travel.  I was like you and just purchased my first one yesterday after evaluating so many things.

I went to Hiltons website and tried to book a vacation club on a date in September.  As a non member going to the public hilton site I could book 7 nights at a HGVC in Hawaii for 439.00 a night US.  WOW.  Then I checked flights from Toronto.  800 a person Canadian return from Toronto, a little cheaper if I fly out of Buffalo.

Ok then I went to a couple of vacation websites and looked for packages.  2700 Canadian per person for 1 week.

Now if you take your week at say 1000 us for the same week in hawaii for your MF as a member of HGVC you get the one week included.  So now you add the flight to this. 

For my family of 4 I was looking at option 1 about 2200 Canadian after taxes and all that, option 2 was 2700 per person and option 3 with my HGVC membership about 1200 per person. 

Also remember you have access to great sell offs with hilton and RCI.  And then you really start saving.  We travel 3 to 4 times a year, and I am already thinking of purchasing a second unit fore more points.

Good luck keep learning, you will learn the advantages as you go.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 20, 2009)

I own 4 weeks of TS a year. We use 3 week ourselves and give one week to my adult kids. 

We bought most of our weeks resale, the last 2 was $400 for an annual TS in Whistler BC on labor day week and $1500 for a SoCal 2 bd TS floating 1-52 across the street from a ocean front state park. We have use each of these weeks ourselves but also have traded them for TSs which would have cost >$8000 to buy resale ( even now!).

Have we saved money? Not over staying at home. But these TSs mean we are always looking forward to our next trip.  

Upcoming Trips 
2 1/2 week in Italy & France ( every night on hotel reward points)
1 week in Sept at Newport Coast, SoCal
2 weeks at the winter Olympics!!


----------



## wmmmmm (Mar 20, 2009)

DonDee said:


> the only time I am at the resort is at night when we go to sleep, so facilities are not a big factor in my decision.
> 
> Don



If that's your vacationing style, then HGVC is not the answer.  We started timesharing with HGVC in 2000.  Even thought our 1st purchase was direct from HGVC (paid full price), I figured that we're already recovered the entire cost of all our HGVC purchases with the rooms we've stayed in.  Like Pacman, I love Hawaii and every year we've been to Waikiki, we're taken family members or friends along.  Last June, we had 20 peoples in three 2-bedrooms and three studios for seven nights.  I'm guessing the comparable cost was a conservative $19000 ($800/night for ocean front 2-bds, $600/night for ocean view 2-bds and $200 night for studios).  One year, we had two 3-bedroom penthouses, a 2-bedroom ocean view and two studios.  I would go into cardiac arrest if I had to pay rack prices for these.  In fact, I already told my wife that if we can't go to Hawaii again, the one week where we stayed in the ocean front penthouse, Diamond Head side was worth every penny I paid for all the HGVC units we have. 

PS.  The attached picture doesn't do the view justice.  You just have to be there.


----------



## geekette (Mar 20, 2009)

If unit and grounds are of no concern to you, then, no, it probably will not save you money to own, depending on where you like to go and the level of quality you seek.  Motel 6, Holiday Inn, you can find cheaper per night lodgings.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 20, 2009)

wmmmmm said:


> PS.  The attached picture doesn't do the view justice.  You just have to be there.


I love it!  Beautiful penthouse in Hawaii with great views, and the kids are glued to the TV. :hysterical: Kids are the same everywhere, aren't they?   

Kurt


----------



## prosperitylove79 (Mar 20, 2009)

I think it is difficult to really weigh the options. In the beginning I was looking at it strictly from a financial point of view. However, over the course of a few weeks, I was able to see the financial piece will save us money, but only if you USE the timeshare(s).  Here are my calculations:

This past year my fiancé and I took several trips.  I listed each place and the amount of money we spent for the 2 of us just staying at the hotels (which by the way were not at the quality of Hilton)

Cancun, Mexico -7days - $800
New Orleans, LA - 5days - $700
Cape Code, MA - 5 days - $500 **this was a very good rate from a friend of ours - so naturally it would have been much more
Hershey, PA - 2 days - $150
Costa Rica, Central America - 6 days - $1200

Total: $3350

With 12,000 points (2 HGVC) I can easily take all of these trips.

If I goes by these numbers(which I'm sure we will take more trips that are in excess of the amounts listed above) - it will only take me 10 years to recoup the cost of buying the timeshares.  Bare in mind, I bought both of them resale, using cash - I would never take a loan out to do this.  Both of them totaled $16,700.  

$3350(total cost of 2008 trips) -$1700(maintenance fees) = $1650 

$1650 ($ I would have spent minus maintenance fees) *10(years) = $16,500)

I'm 29 and I plan on traveling the world until my last breath so I can see the potiential to save thousands of dollars.

Example - if I can travel until I am 80 - that is 51 years (subtract the 10 to pay back the purchase price).  

This leaves 41 years * $1650 (which I think is a liberal number - I'm sure the price of accomdations will go up and the exotic places we want to visit will cost more) 

savings over the years = $84,150.

Keep in mind this does not include the extra cost we would have traveling with children. And the places we stayed were no where near hilton quailty!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## eakhat (Mar 20, 2009)

When people ask me if we save money by having timeshares, my response is that we do not; however, I am quick to point out that we stay in far better accommodations.  We spend about the same amount but stay in better facilities.  We enjoy that higher level, and we also like having the flexibility of eating meals in our place, which saves money.


----------



## natarajanv (Mar 20, 2009)

Angie,
   You forgot to include the RCI exchange fees here.

Cancun: $69.00
New Orleans : $150.00
Cape Cod:      $150.00
Hershy Park: $60.00
Costa Rica : $169.00

That is about ~600.00 in fees.....


----------



## prosperitylove79 (Mar 20, 2009)

Good point! Exchange fees should be added!  I was trying to make it as simple as possible - but natarajanv is correct - those should be considered.


----------



## natarajanv (Mar 20, 2009)

Also, we need to include the interest lost on the principal amount as well. even in this bad times and at a minimum 2% return, that equates to ~ $330.00 per year.

what I am trying to say is, TS is a luxury, and you can't put a price on the joy and happines you got out of your vacations.....IMHO


----------



## jestme (Mar 20, 2009)

natarajanv said:


> Also, we need to include the interest lost on the principal amount as well. even in this bad times and at a minimum 2% return, that equates to ~ $330.00 per year.
> 
> what I am trying to say is, TS is a luxury, and you can't put a price on the joy and happines you got out of your vacations.....IMHO



It is easy to look back, and say take the 2% interest on the investment as a given, except, realistically, you would have had that money invested in a number of places. Including the stock market, which as you know, isn't doing well. The conservative 2% type individual probably wouldn't buy a timeshare. Returns are too risky for them. There are a lot of us out here that would gladly take a 2% gain, over the 25% loss we have endured in the past year.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 21, 2009)

*not owning is cheaper because I wouldn't vacation*

Actually we do save money.  But then, even though we purchased our timeshares from the developer that was over 10 years ago when Hilton charged a lot less.

Our last 3 main vacations we've gone to Hawaii for 4 weeks.  Now that we have two young kids we cook all our meals in the timeshare.  Our normal grocery budget covers that expense.  That makes vacationing exceptionally affordable for us.

Secondly, I certainly wouldn't shell out the kind of money it would take to get the equivalent of a ocean-view condo or suite on Waikiki Beach.  But even 4 weeks in a moderate Waikiki Hotel would still be ridiculous.

When we first purchased I figured we would break even at 10 years.  We actually broke even much earlier because of other perks (ie RCI excess inventory).  But I don't see how it makes any kind of financial sense if purchasing at today's developer's prices.


----------



## etal (Apr 6, 2009)

*What About Renting Your TS?*

Some people will rent their TS to pay for maintenance fees for the next couple of years.  

I have a 2bd/2ba at Lagonita Lodge in Big Bear Lake, California.  Maintenance fee and property taxes are about $500 per year.  I paid cash for it when I bought it.

I have the option of renting out my TS.  Even if I rent a whole week for only $700, I have my fees paid for plus enough money to pay for 'bonus time' at the owners rate of $80 per night for the same 2bd/2ba unit for a few nights.  If I catch a week where it happens to get good snow for the weekend, I can easily get $150 to $250 per night for the weekend alone.

My daughter is looking at buying a 2bd/2ba at Grand Pacific Palisades in Carlsbad, CA.  It has a wonderful view up/down the coastline and is a beautiful place with many amenities.  Rental rate without ownership is $350 to $450 per night.  Maintenance fee is $385 per year.  Owners apparently have access to a service that will rent your time for you for a 40% commission.  Also, she will have day use of the facility.  It has a full gym, so she won't need to pay membership elsewhere.  She can invite people to use facilities with her.  

Bottom line is that there are many factors to consider.  Buying resell is the cheapest way to go, but be careful doing this.  Know exactly what you are getting.  Some locations have more value than others.  Is the TS a deeded property?  Some original owners have special benefits that may or may not be transferrable.  Is free day use allowed (then are you close enough to acutally use it)?  It pays to shop around and ask a lot of questions.  Done right, you get a great deal on a TS that is tax deductable, you can get a lot of use out of, and can get it to pay for itself down the road by renting out every other year or so.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Apr 6, 2009)

You will never know what it is all about owning timeshare until you really own it.  At first, I thought it is wise to buy resale but over the years, the difference is only the initial payment.  Even the difference between direct and resale becomes nothing because vacationing costs a lot more than buying timeshare.  By owning timeshare, you feel like you are back home when you are vacationing.  You need initial spending but you feel more burden if you have to spend $$$ to stay 2BR every year.  Timeshare will give you completely different and unexpected views about your vacation.  I am so glad that I came to know TUG and bought timeshare.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 7, 2009)

etal said:


> My daughter is looking at buying a 2bd/2ba at Grand Pacific Palisades in Carlsbad, CA.  It has a wonderful view up/down the coastline and is a beautiful place with many amenities.  Rental rate without ownership is $350 to $450 per night.  Maintenance fee is $385 per year.  Owners apparently have access to a service that will rent your time for you for a 40% commission.  Also, she will have day use of the facility.  It has a full gym, so she won't need to pay membership elsewhere.  She can invite people to use facilities with her.


I would be very wary about purchasing the Grand Pacific Marbrisa... I believe the arrangement they have as an HGVC affiliate is that the HGVC membership does not transfer to another owner if it is sold. This would greatly reduce the value IMHO. So there are really TWO reasons not to buy this resort:

 If bought resale, there would be NO HGVC membership included... and the major value of purchasing an HGVC affiliate would seem to be the HGVC membership and accompanying points.
 If one wants the HGVC membership... the only way is to buy directly from the developer, and pay the inflated developer retail prices.
I don't know why this resort is set up this way... it is kind of a catch-22, lose-lose proposition for a prospective buyer.  At least that's the way I look at it.  I don't know why anyone would buy into this resort.

[Edit] -- I was thinking this was the GP Marbrisa, not the Palisades... I don't know if the Palisades comes with HGVC membeship or not... and is it transferable?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Apr 7, 2009)

Lets also remember, when renting you give the money away and never see it again. Owning a timeshare, you can resell at a later date for a lesser value, or deed it to your children down the line. Bottom line is,  it is still worth money.

One of the best ways I save money is through meals. Whenever I travel andstay in a hotel. My family eats out. easily 50.00 or more day for a family of 4. With a timeshare we have meals in - probably 75.00 for the week.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 7, 2009)

etal said:


> My daughter is looking at buying a 2bd/2ba at Grand Pacific Palisades in Carlsbad, CA.  It has a wonderful view up/down the coastline and is a beautiful place with many amenities.  Rental rate without ownership is $350 to $450 per night.  Maintenance fee is $385 per year.  Owners apparently have access to a service that will rent your time for you for a 40% commission.  Also, she will have day use of the facility.  It has a full gym, so she won't need to pay membership elsewhere.  She can invite people to use facilities with her.


MF of $385/year for GPP 2BR sounds unbelievably low.  As I mentioned in the other thread, I'm paying ~$420/year on my EOY 1BR at same property.  Perhaps HGVC charges less on the standard dues and hopes to make up in incidental charges and fees ... but $385/year doesn't pass the sniff test?


----------



## geekette (Apr 7, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Lets also remember, when renting you give the money away and never see it again. Owning a timeshare, you can resell at a later date for a lesser value, or deed it to your children down the line. Bottom line is,  it is still worth money.
> 
> One of the best ways I save money is through meals. Whenever I travel andstay in a hotel. My family eats out. easily 50.00 or more day for a family of 4. With a timeshare we have meals in - probably 75.00 for the week.



Very good points.

For those with kids, it could be far cheaper to own at a resort with its own water park and free or very cheap activities vs having to drive to attractions and pay more for them.  Yes, I understand few resorts have roller coasters onsite  , just saying that many resorts have so much to do onsite that there could be significant savings in keeping the kiddies entertained and active.  Few hotels have much in the way of such amenities.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Apr 8, 2009)

timeshares can also work for those who have more freedom- (no children)
For example a 2200 pt week in Hyatt can easily get an owner almost 2 weeks of vacation time if the owner has the flexibility to travel during shoulder season. 
If you like to plan ahead - timeshare ownership is a blessing.


----------



## 1950bing (Apr 8, 2009)

For me ( keep in mind I am speaking only for me ) the answer is NO !
I started back in the early 80's. I purchased from a developer. I knew of no other way then. Actually, I purchased from a drawing on a plywood sign. The place was only a pile of rocks behind a chain-link fence. It was several years out from being built. I had to finance part of it. So, start with the purchase price of 4,990.00 2br,2ba,add the finance charges,add the ever increasing maint. fees which got way out of line over 20 years. ( Way beyond what the salesman said it would reach), add a couple of special assesments ( poor money management by the hoa.) add extra fees like joining a club to be able to exchange and THEN an extra charge to exchange,parking,laundry,internet connection and a few more that I forgot it was just too much. Then there was all the hassell to rid myself of the thing ending up with taking a huge loss on investment. I took 2,150 for it. The salesman said by the time I no longer needed it it would sell for at least 4 times as much. I ended up sinking more money into that thing than I paid for my first house!
It works really well if you are rich and can take a lot of time off from work and know how to work the system. In some years when I was working I would only get four days off in a row so it just was not a good way for me to vacation. I know I signed the contract so all that happened to me was of my own doing. I do think however the salesman could have spoken the truth but I later discovered that just goes with being a timeshare salesman.I really wish that I had kept all that money. I like renting from timeshare places and my favorite is B & Bs.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Apr 9, 2009)

In your case, I would agree Bing. From what i hear because of your work schedule and lack of flexibility. Just a question, did you buy a Hotel based timeshare?


----------



## tjorhom (Apr 9, 2009)

1950bing said:


> For me ( keep in mind I am speaking only for me ) the answer is NO !
> I started back in the early 80's. I purchased from a developer. I knew of no other way then. Actually, I purchased from a drawing on a plywood sign. The place was only a pile of rocks behind a chain-link fence. It was several years out from being built. I had to finance part of it. So, start with the purchase price of 4,990.00 2br,2ba,add the finance charges,add the ever increasing maint. fees which got way out of line over 20 years. ( Way beyond what the salesman said it would reach), add a couple of special assesments ( poor money management by the hoa.) add extra fees like joining a club to be able to exchange and THEN an extra charge to exchange,parking,laundry,internet connection and a few more that I forgot it was just too much. Then there was all the hassell to rid myself of the thing ending up with taking a huge loss on investment. I took 2,150 for it. The salesman said by the time I no longer needed it it would sell for at least 4 times as much. I ended up sinking more money into that thing than I paid for my first house!
> It works really well if you are rich and can take a lot of time off from work and know how to work the system. In some years when I was working I would only get four days off in a row so it just was not a good way for me to vacation. I know I signed the contract so all that happened to me was of my own doing. I do think however the salesman could have spoken the truth but I later discovered that just goes with being a timeshare salesman.I really wish that I had kept all that money. I like renting from timeshare places and my favorite is B & Bs.



I would not use the experience you had as a measuring stick for TS today for many reasons:
1. You did not do your homework, or something changed, and ensured that you would be able to use the time share (4 day vacation).
2. You thought you were buying a Toyota Corolla (good reliability and value) when you actually bought a Yugo (flop). (research , research and research)!
3. Today you have many tools to your disposal to ensure that you are getting what you think (TUG, contract lawyers, Time share brokers (Seth Noch) etc.)
4. Resale - I paid less for my 4800 points in Hawaii (HGVC) last year than you did for your TS in 1980.
5. If an HOA is messing up with the money management you will find out and can do something about it (TUG, emails to other owners etc).  In addition if they do mess up the whole TS community will now right away, making the parent company look bad, and they will step in.
6. The rule is (I thought) that anything a salesman says you MUST get him to show you were it is written in the contract, or assume it is not true.  If that is done you will not get surprises like you did. (You can also check with tuggers to see if what he is saying is true).
7. For HGVC you have extra benefits like HHonors, open season, RCI etc, that could have helped you with the problem you had with only 4 days of vacation in a row.

What I am saying is that TS can be a good investment in vacations (not to make money) but you have to do your homework and be willing to work the system when the TS is yours.  
You should not by a TS if:
1. Cannot or will not plan ahead about a year.
2. You cannot really afford it. (expensive financing needed, problem taking care of MF, cannot afford travel to TS etc.)
3. You like camping better :rofl:  
4. You do not understand how the particular system work.
5. You cannot take advantage of extra benefits (Open season, RCI etc.)

My 25 cents.
Harald


----------



## pianodinosaur (Apr 9, 2009)

I love time sharing with HGVC.  However, I did not save money. I went on fabulous vacations that I never would have taken otherwise. (I would have saved money by not taking any vacations and I would have been miserable.)


----------



## 1950bing (Apr 9, 2009)

There are a lot more tools around today that did not exist in 1980. Had they been ava. then maybe things would have been different. I didn't have a lot of homework to do. It goes to show,and it is like most things, there is no one size fits all in life including how to vacation.


----------

